# A useful tool for the small shop



## michelletwo (Feb 22, 2010)

I could not see video, a I only have dial-up. I'm glad you got a tool you are happy about. what will you be using it for? What will you be making? How would home-shop folks put this to use?


----------



## grosa (Aug 27, 2010)

Michelletwo, This machine runs in 3phz power so at home you would need an electric converter. This tool is grate for flat stock component parts. Allot of the projects pix that I have posted parts were made with this tool. All the fret work, pond bridge and many others. If you see the machine working you would see it would be a time saver. Before I had my shop I used this tool in my garage on a converter for 3 yrs. I personally would not be without one. They are a little pricey but, if you do wood working for a living it is a valuable as a table saw is to wood working. If you make odd shape parts and you make allot of them this tool would be very fast and accurate. I can cut one of my fret brackets in under 3 seconds. Once you make a template they all come out the same. The first one will be exactly the same as the 10,000th piece.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Why would this have a 10hp motor?


----------



## grosa (Aug 27, 2010)

It has a 10 hp motor so you can put a 1/2" up spiral bit and cut through 1 1/2" maple in one pass in 3 or 4 seconds.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

We haven't had a pin router in the plant for a great many years because we make molding now. However, we did use the one we had to do a lot of things that would have been difficult without it. They are nice machines. BTW, they go fairly modestly at machinery auctions.


----------



## RBWoodworker (Mar 22, 2009)

Hello!...I was very happy to see this posting because I just purchased one of these inverted pin routers off of Craigslist. I bought it because it was practically brand new and was being sold very cheap..and some of my other woodworking buddies convinced me I could really do a lot with it..so I did.. However..I have never used one before and have no clue really how to go about it..I have heard some horror stories about them and it does look intimidating..

I am currently doing a ton of work for a furniture designer who's designs are of many angles and shapes and I keep racking my brain to see if somehow this new machine can simplify in the making of his designs..

Is there any books..or video's outside of the one you posted that shows these machines in action? And can you give me any advise on the best way to use these machines? As well as safety proceedures and cautions?

Thank you kindly for posting..I sure did need to see this..its giving me hope in figureing out this machine..heh heh heh..


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Grosa
Thanks for the review. Interesting machine like all of you tools shown in your shop it's a top notch piece of equipment. I'm sure this makes life a little easier for someone who does such impressive work as you do.


----------



## grosa (Aug 27, 2010)

Thank you. RBWwoodworker, If you look at the video on http://onsrud.com you can get a good idea of how it works or contact the company. Ask for SAM and tell him Garcia sent you He will help you out.


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

Grosa, can you post couple more project pictures of what have made with the router. I saw the spandrel, but rest seems to be scroll saw.

Steve.


----------



## grosa (Aug 27, 2010)

Steve MI, Go to http://doorsandfret.com all of the fret work was done on my pin router.


----------



## grosa (Aug 27, 2010)

Thank you a1 Jim.


----------



## Metrotek (Jan 19, 2011)

This is the machine I used primarily to build the Toy Crane; it is a fascinating piece of equipment. I was able to make that machine do about anything with templates, jigs, and fixtures. I even cut circles and rings with it. It has such a powerful motor because it is commonly used in production furniture factories.


----------



## grosa (Aug 27, 2010)

I use it for an endless number of things.


----------

